# Placement thrombolytic catheter



## heatheralayna (Nov 9, 2010)

Is this billable in addition to aortogram?  My Doc placed a thrombolytic catheteric to the R posterior tibial artery for thrombolytic infusion.

I so appreciate the help!

Heather


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 9, 2010)

heatheralayna said:


> Is this billable in addition to aortogram?  My Doc placed a thrombolytic catheteric to the R posterior tibial artery for thrombolytic infusion.
> 
> I so appreciate the help!
> 
> Heather



Hi Heather,

You can bill for the thrombolysis procedure, after you bill for the angiogram.  But remember that where the catheter went is what your billing for catheter placement.  For this case, it would 36247, third order selective.  I would need more information to determine what is to be billed.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## heatheralayna (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks so much Jim!

The following is what the report stated:

1.  Perc retrograde cannulation of the R CFA
2  Select arterio of the L LE with runoff
3.  Sheath exchange through the R CFA
4. Use of rosser device catheter for recanalization of the L fem-distal bypass graft.
5. Bolus of TNKase to the L LE
6. Placement of inf catheter to the L fem-pop graft
7. completetion angiogram

I would love to hear how you would code this to see how I am doing coding these, I'm on day 2 at this position. 

Thanks

Heather


----------

